# My MiB Fog Chiller



## GruselWusel (Sep 8, 2008)

looks here:

http://www.hauntedgermany.de/board/viewtopic.php?t=440


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice use of a chiller-MIB prop !! very creative.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

clever.


----------



## Houdini of Horror (Sep 16, 2008)

nicely done killer job


----------



## GruselWusel (Sep 8, 2008)

thx!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice in-the-box thinking!


----------

